# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  افكار منزلية بالصوووووور تبهرك !

## إن الله يراك

حبيت افيدكم بهذه الافكار الرائعة ...

الفكرة الاولى




الفكرة الثانية




الفكرة الثالثة




الفكرة الرابعة



الفكرة الخامسسة




الفكرة السادسة




الفكرة السابعة




الفكرة الثامنة




الفكرة التاسعة




اتمنى أن تستفيدوا ...



ورق التجفيف


ماغيره الي بنلف فيه السندويشات 
دخليه بالجزمه يحافظ على شكلها ويحميها من الرطوبه



النشاء 
رش طبقه خفيفه من النشاء على الجزمه الرياضيه من الداخل والخارج يحافظ عليها من الاوساخ ويقوي الجزمه 



الملح 
اذا تعرض قميصك لبقع الطعام في المطبخ 
قبل لا تغسليها وتنتشر البقعه هاتي ملح وحطيه على البقعه وبعدين صبي ماء حار على البقعه وغسليها




القصدير والكوي 
فرش قصدير على طاولة الكوي يساعد على كوي الملابس الثقيله تصلح لبنطلونات الجنز وغيرها 
وهو ان تكون الملابس رطبه وتشغيل بخار المكواة



بودرة الاطفال 
بودرة الاطفال تمنع العرق على القمصان البيضاء 
قبل الكوي رشي من البودره تحت الابطين والياقات راح تعمل حاجز وتساعد على منع تسرب العرق والاوساخ



الاحذيه 
لحماية الاحذيه من البلل والانزلاق منها 
وضعها بزوج من الجوارب النظيفة



مزيل طلاء الاظافر 
ضعي طبقة من مزيل طلاء الاظافر على براغي النظاره 
يحافظ عليهم مشدودين مارح تنفك البراغي بسهوله



الملح والخل الابيض 
لتنظيف الجزم المصنوعة من الجلد 
وضع اجزاء متساويه من الخل والماء في صحن 
وبقطعة قماش قطنيه او بفرشاه امسحي الجزمه 
وتركيها تجف 



المطاط
ممكن تستفيدي منه بهذي الفكره البسيطه



استخدام علبة مكعبات الثلج لتخزين 



فرشاة الأسنان
ممكن تنظيف الذره بفرشاة الاسنان



الاعشاب
المحافظة على ريحة الملابس ممكن وضع كيس من الاعشاب العطرية مثل النعاع وغيره بهذي الطريقه بين الملابس



رول الورق 
فكرة وضع ربطات الشعر والبنس بهذي الطريقه تختصر الوقت



الطباشير
هو يساعد على امتصاص الرطوبة ضعي الطباشير في قطعة قماش من القطن وتخزينها مع الفضه يحافظ عليها من الرطوبه مايتغير لونها 



الزيوت النباتية لتلميع الأحذية الجلدية
استخدمي قطعة قماش مبلله لازالة الاوساخ اولا"
ثم قطعة قماش ناعمه مع قطره من الزيت النباتي وامسحي لتلميع الجزمه



علبة الكبريت 
احفظي فيها الابر والدبابيس في شنطة اليد وقت السفر



علبة المناديل القديمه 
ممكن تستخدميها لحفظ الاكياس



قلنسوة استحمام
عاد عندي اسمها طاقية الزيت المهم هذا اذا سافرتي ممكن تحفظي فيها الجزم من شان ماتعدم ملابسك



علبة الصابون 
ممكن ان تحفظي الكاميرا فيها في شنطة اليد 



فرشاة الدهان 
للمحافظه عليها رطبه لفيها بكيس باحكام وربطيها بمطاط راح تحافظ على رطوبتها مدة يومين ثلاثة 



مقابض الابواب
عند ادهان الابواب ممكن تغليف المقابض بورق الالمنيوم القصدير




علبة الكتشب 
ممكن وضع عجينة الفطاير فيها وصبها تصلح العجينة القطايف 



علبة النظاره 
ممكن استخدامها لادوات التجميل



كرتون 
كرتون العصير الكبير او موية الصحه فيه منه انواع مقسمه ممكن نحفظ فيهم الجزم




الليمون 
يعمل الليمون على ازالة البقع الصعبة من المواد الغذائية من البلاستيك أو الخشب ذات الألوان الفاتحة الضغط على واحدة من عصير نصف ليمونه ، مع فركها ، وتركها لمدة 20 دقيقة قبل الشطف.




كتاب الطبخ 
لتجنب تعرضه لبقع الطعام جلديه بكيس نايلو وطلعي بس الصفحه المستخدمه 



كسوة غطاء الوساده 
كسوة المخده القديمه والاستفادة منها 
ممكن لف الملابس الداخليه بكسوة مخده اسفل الشنطه عند السفر في المطارات



حماية الفساتين عمل فتحه اعلى غطاء المخده وادخالها بمعلاق الثياب 



ضد الغبار غطاء الوساده لتغطية ماكينة الخياطه او أي اجهزة صغيرة التي تقوم بجمع الغبار 

لحفظ الخس مدة اطول بعد غسله بالماء وضعه في كيس وسائده من القطن النظيف وتركه حتى يجف



ووضعهم بكيس بلاستك في الثلاجة افضل من حفظه بالكيس النايلون والقطن رطبه يبقى الخس فترة اطول 



استخدامات جديدة لشريط الاصق الشفاف 
لازالة الجلد الجاف من الشفاه قبل وضع الروج 
لاكتشاف وتجربة لون طلاء الاظافر الجديد وهو وضع قطعه صغيره من الاصق على الاظفر وتجربة الون 


نهاية رباط الحذاء اعملي نهاية بلاستيكيه ملفوفه بقطعه من الشريط الاصق



استخدامات جديدة لقلم الخطاط الاسود
الملابس السوداء اذا تعرضت للكلوركس يعني بقع صغيره 
ممكن تغطيها بقلم الخطاط الاسود 
احيانا"الصور تكون فيها العين حمراء في بعض الطباعه ممكن تغطيها بالقلم



استخدامه لتغطية الخدوش على الاحذيه والاثاث او السياره من الداخل



الصحف
لصحف الجرايد القديمه ممن حفظها على السلم بالمستودع او أي مكان الاعادة استخدامها 




كاسات العصير القديمه 
ممكن استخدامها لحمل الشموع



وعاء السكر 
ممكن نقله من المطبخ الى الحمام واستخدامه لحفظ كرات القطن او المسحات الطبيه من السهل العثور عليها عند الحاجه

استخدامات جديدة لزيت الاطفال 
ازالة الطلاء من الجلد صب كميه صخيه من الزيت على قطن ومسح الجلد



لفك تشابك السلسه تدليك لمسه من الزيت في منطقة التشابك ثم استخدام دبوس وفك العقده 


لازالة لاصقات الجروح من الطفل وتجنب ازالة الشعر 



دهن المنطقه بزيت الاطفال وعمل ضمادات قبل نزعه 



خلع خاتم عالق بالاصبع 




استخدامات جديدة لخيط الاسنان 
لفصل الصور العالقه في البوم الصور وضع الخيط تحت بين الصوره والابوم وتحريك الخيط للفصل بينهم دون الاضرار بالصوره 


حفظ خرز القلاده بخيط الاسنان سريع لتصليحها بعدين 


لتعليق لوحه خفيفة الوزن على الجدار 


ممكن وقت العطل عمل سلسله من الفشار للاطفال بخيط الاسنان باستخدام الابره 
اذا لم يتوفر خيط فتله لتنظيف الوجه ممكن استخدام خيط تنظيف الاسنان 


ممكن قطع الجبن والكيك الطري 






استخدامات جديدة للملايات 

ممكن عمل ستاره للحمام من ملايه قديمه تعلق بحلقات حديد او من الاقمشه على قضبان الستاره مع تبطينها بلاستيك عن الماء 



اذا فيه انخفاضات في مرتبة السرير ممكن طوي ملايات قديمه تحت المرتبه في الوسط 
وممكن نحتاج اكثر من ملايه على حسب الهبوط 


ممكن استخدامها بالحوش والحديقه لظل في الصيف 

لنظافة السياره 
حماية سجاد السياره من الطين والعشب وممكن فرشها على المقاعد 
تصلح وقت المطر والطين او حمل *****ات بسياره ممكن نستخدم ملايه قديمه 


عند تغيير الديكور وتحريك قطع الخشب وغيرها ممكن لفها بالملايه تحفظها من الخدش تصلح وقت الرحيل 


نقل الاثاث وضع ملايه تحت الاثاث الثقيله لحماية الارضيات 


فرش ملايه بالغرفه وقت ترتيب الادراج والخزاين 



 :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21): 
وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
ان شاء الله عجبتكم
 :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجموعة رائعة من الأفكار السهلة والبسيطة المستخدمة من المواد المتوفرة داخل المطبخ والمنزل واستخدامها بالشكل الأمثل بحيث تتحول إلى عنصر ايجابي 
أبدعتِ بهذا الطرح

----------


## إن الله يراك

> مجموعة رائعة من الأفكار السهلة والبسيطة المستخدمة من المواد المتوفرة داخل المطبخ والمنزل واستخدامها بالشكل الأمثل بحيث تتحول إلى عنصر ايجابي 
> أبدعتِ بهذا الطرح


شكرا الك وانا الافكار عجبتني كتييييير وطبقت بعضها

----------


## بسمه

في معلومت حلوه عن التنضيف  :Smile:     حبيته مشكووره هيك الواحد بستفيد وبستغل كل شي عندو ...      :Eh S(6):

----------


## إن الله يراك

بسوووووووووووومة وين هالغيبة يا دبة عنجد الك وحشة :Emb3:

----------


## بسمه

,, ان الله يارك ,, وانتو الكم وحشـــه اكتر     :Icon26:   :Eh S(7): ,, بس كنت معجوقه شوي بالشغل ,,

----------


## إن الله يراك

> ,, ان الله يارك ,, وانتو الكم وحشـــه اكتر  ,, بس كنت معجوقه شوي بالشغل ,,


الله يعطيكي العااااااافية يا رب

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......... معلومات جميلة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> مشكورين .......... معلومات جميلة



منوووووووووورة

----------


## &روان&

افكااااااار مفيدة وبسيطة وحلوة كمان 
يسلمو ايدكي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> افكااااااار مفيدة وبسيطة وحلوة كمان 
> يسلمو ايدكي


منووووووووووووورة روااااان وايديكي يا رب

----------


## (dodo)

اكيد عجبنا الموضوع بجد افكار من الاخر 
مشكورةة جدا

----------


## إن الله يراك

> اكيد عجبنا الموضوع بجد افكار من الاخر 
> مشكورةة جدا


تسلمي حبيبتي كلك زوووووء

----------

